
Show HN: Industrial Engineering Principles Applied to Life - MrEfficiency
http://efficiencyiseverything.com
======
MrEfficiency
Note: We are relaunching with a new wikipedia style model, making all
information free, including our cookbook. The goal would be to finance more
studies, News here- [https://efficiencyiseverything.com/the-new-efficiency-is-
eve...](https://efficiencyiseverything.com/the-new-efficiency-is-everything/)

Otherwise I hope you can find this useful and share with people that need it
the most.

Comments and suggestions to improve are always appreciated. Thank you!

